# Hayward, California OIS of a homicide suspect.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Hayward, California - The Hayward Police Department released police officer body-worn camera video and other information relevant to a May 20, 2020, officer-involved shooting that occurred at a residence in the 22000 Block of Wildwood Street. On May 20, 2020, at 2:27 PM, the Hayward Police Department Special Duty Unit was on the lookout for 23-year-old, *Stoney Ramirez who was a person of interest in the May 1st homicide of a homeless Hayward man.* Ramirez was also on searchable felony probation for an assault that resulted in great bodily injury. Officers had reason to believe Ramirez might be at a residence on Wildwood Street and when they arrived, they found Ramirez parked in the driveway in a white vehicle later determined to be stolen. *Officers believed, based on prior information, that Ramirez was armed.* An undercover detective, Officer Kyle Martinez, and Officer Dynaton Tran pulled up and attempted to block the driveway with their police car. As can be seen in the body-worn camera video, *Ramirez failed to follow officer's commands and then repeatedly backed up the stolen car and rammed their police vehicle with officers standing nearby in the direct path of travel. *In response, the three officers discharged their service weapons. Officers worked to secure the scene and determine a safe approach to remove Ramirez from the car as they believed he was armed and did not know the extent of his injuries. Once removed from the driver's seat, officers applied first aid until paramedics arrived. Ramirez was pronounced deceased at the scene. No officers were injured during this incident. The Alameda County District Attorney's Office will look into the actions of the involved officers. The Hayward Police Department's Criminal Investigations Bureau will investigate the actions of Ramirez. An investigation by Hayward Police Department Internal Affairs Unit will be conducted to determine what occurred and if the officers acted within policy. In addition, the City Manager requested an independent review of the incident by the Attorney General, consistent with Council adopted policy. The Attorney General has declined to review the incident. The City Manager's letter and Attorney General response can be found on the critical incident webpage.The Hayward Police Department conducts thorough use of force investigations, which typically require investigators to interview multiple witnesses, view numerous hours of video footage, and analyze a significant amount of forensic evidence. The Hayward Police Department is still in the process of conducting this investigation and our understanding of this incident may change as additional evidence is collected, analyzed, and reviewed. The Hayward Police Department also does not draw any conclusions about whether the officers acted consistent with department policies and the law until all the facts are known and the investigation is complete.


----------

